# Permanent Residency for PHD's



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

My wife has done her PHD from Sydney, Being on scholarship from her employer university and having contract for serving the university (in Pakistan) after the degree completion, now I want to apply for PR by making her the primary applicant, I have heard that if primary applicant is on the contract, you cant apply for the permanent residency.
Her passport says "Government Servant" as well, not sure if that would a hurdle in applying for the immigration as well.

We are currently on student visa here which is just about to expire, so I need to process the case before the expiry date.

Really desperate to seek help from the members here please.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

I am aware that it could be a unique situation but still any help from the members ???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. What visa would you be applying for and under what occupation? Having a PhD doesn't mean she's eligible for a PR visa.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Having a PhD will only be of use if she is being sponsored for a post doc position - and that requires her to be here to work. It sounds like all you are looking for is for your wife to qualify for a PR visa based on her PhD and then you to work here doing something and send her back to your country to fulfil her requirements of sponsorship. - Doubt that will be possible at all


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. What visa would you be applying for and under what occupation? Having a PhD doesn't mean she's eligible for a PR visa.


We are applying for Sub class 189, we are meeting the requirement and that is what i have to present in points. (she is lecturer by occupation but her degree is in information technology)

Age 25 points
Ielts 7.5,8,7,7.5 10 points
Education 20 points
Meeting Australia 
study requirement 05 points
Partner's point 05 points
Total 65

My question is, are there any problems in applying for subclass 189, if main applicant is bound in a contract bond for coming back to home country to serve after study completion.
or Australian Immigration department just award the visa as if the applicant is fulfilling the points as per their requirement.

thanks for the response.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Scattley said:


> Having a PhD will only be of use if she is being sponsored for a post doc position - and that requires her to be here to work. It sounds like all you are looking for is for your wife to qualify for a PR visa based on her PhD and then you to work here doing something and send her back to your country to fulfil her requirements of sponsorship. - Doubt that will be possible at all


Thanks for the reply, I am actually looking to get the PR visa based on her degree, both of us will stay here (as we are here already since 5 years) till we get the passport and than we can move together to the home country after getting the citizenship.
The only thing worries me, as when immigration dept calls her university back home (for checking purpose), they might come across the sponsorship conditions and it would effect our application for visa 189.
Hope, I have presented my case more clearly now 
Kind regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A contract of employment in your home country should have little or no impact on the ability to get a PR visa. If she can get a positive skills assessment, and provide evidence of at least 60 points towards a 189 visa in that occupation, that should be all you need. However as said earlier, a PhD alone won't qualify her for a visa so she needs to still get a positive skills assessment. Since University Lecturer isn't on the SOL, I assume she'll be applying under an ICS occupation?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Much relieved now  Yeah, we shall be applying for the assessment as well, she had her subjects in information technology, so it would be assessed through ACS, already got her ielts 7+ in each, so no issues with the points so far.
just a quick question, is it possible to apply for ACS just on the educational base & without any occupational experience at all, as university lecturer comes under Vetassess but her degree is in ACS, so confused..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

As far as I know, ACS requires at least 2 years of relevant experience for a positive skills assessment. I've not gone through the process myself though.


----------

